# Sous vide brisket?



## tallen234 (Jan 17, 2014)

Has anyone tried making a "traditional" BBQ brisket using sous vide technique and smoking?  My goal is to have a true medium rare bbq brisket, as opposed to a traditional well done (after the connective tissues melt at 200+F)  I'm thinking about smoking a whole brisket on my Komado with wood (probably Oak) as low as it can go (probably 200F) for two hours, then vacuum sealing it and water bath it for 48 hours at 134ish. I believe holding the temp this long will allow the collagen to denature to gelatin.  I may finish the exterior with sear from a hot grill or a blow torch.   


Any insight?

Thanks!


----------



## kc5tpy (Jan 17, 2014)

Hello.  Welcome.  I see this is your first post.  Please take some time and swing over to Roll Call and introduce yourself so that we may give you a proper "Hello".  All info you can provide us with such as smoker type, location and so on will help us answer any questions you may have.  As for your question:  Here is my opinion for what it is worth.  Others may have different advice.  This is only my opinion.  I have never tried this method.  2 hours smoke will not give much flavour on a large brisket.  Are you talking about a full packer brisket or just the flat?  Are you thinking water bath for the whole brisket or just thick slices?  It's the 48 hour thing that makes you idea intriguing.  In my mind I could possibly see this working for a flat but not for the flat and point.  I may be wrong ( have been before ).   As I have never tried this before I am only guessing but I would try it using a very small brisket because it can only turn out 2 ways:  REALLY GREAT, or tough as shoe leather; which I am sure you already knew.  Hopefully someone will come along and educate both of us.  Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 17, 2014)

It would work. Just make sure you're extremely careful that everything is fresh, cold and clean before you start. Sanitize all work surfaces and be manic about everything!! Make sure the water bath is at least 130˚ before you put the food in, and make sure it stays above 130˚ for at least 3 hours. If I were going to try this, I'd probably do the sous vide step first, chill overnight, then smoke the next day. (chill the sealed vacuum packed meat in an ice bath to get the temp down quickly) Seems like you could keep a tighter control on time and temperature that way. A couple hours in a smoker, then right into a sous vide bath seems risky to me. You could essentially do a reverse sear on day 2, as you're starting off with chilled meat that's already very tender. I'd smoke with a pretty strong wood like hickory or mesquite for a couple hours until you hit 125˚ internal, then onto a screaming hot grill. Let us know how it turns out!!

By the way, I'd also drop Chef Jimmy J a pm to check with him on the safety aspect. He's the one to ask about such things.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jan 17, 2014)

Try this thread-

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/92052/i-will-do-science-to-it-smoke-sous-vide

I don't know if anyone ever did it, but the was plenty of discussion and silly talk IMHO.


----------



## dcarch (Jan 17, 2014)

Sous vide brisket is a fairly common cooking method. I do that every time I have brisket.

You do get fork-tender medium beef with sous vide, not just fall part. I don't consider falling apart to be the same as fork tender.

I have done this side-by-side test, using the same piece of meat cut in two, same seasoning and rub.

The sous vide method resulted in 5.17% less shrinkage, that of course means juicier meat and also 5.17% cheaper meat.

dcarch


----------



## tallen234 (Jan 17, 2014)

Mdboatbum said:


> <snip> If I were going to try this, I'd probably do the sous vide step first, chill overnight, then smoke the next day. (chill the sealed vacuum packed meat in an ice bath to get the temp down quickly) Seems like you could keep a tighter control on time and temperature that way. A couple hours in a smoker, then right into a sous vide bath seems risky to me. You could essentially do a reverse sear on day 2, as you're starting off with chilled meat that's already very tender. I'd smoke with a pretty strong wood like hickory or mesquite for a couple hours until you hit 125˚ internal, then onto a screaming hot grill. Let us know how it turns out!!
> 
> By the way, I'd also drop Chef Jimmy J a pm to check with him on the safety aspect. He's the one to ask about such things.





cliffcarter said:


> Try this thread-
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/92052/i-will-do-science-to-it-smoke-sous-vide
> 
> I don't know if anyone ever did it, but the was plenty of discussion and silly talk IMHO.





KC5TPY said:


> Hello.  Welcome.  I see this is your first post.  Please take some time and swing over to Roll Call and introduce yourself so that we may give you a proper "Hello".  All info you can provide us with such as smoker type, location and so on will help us answer any questions you may have.  As for your question:  Here is my opinion for what it is worth.  Others may have different advice.  This is only my opinion.  I have never tried this method.  2 hours smoke will not give much flavour on a large brisket.  Are you talking about a full packer brisket or just the flat?  Are you thinking water bath for the whole brisket or just thick slices?  It's the 48 hour thing that makes you idea intriguing.  In my mind I could possibly see this working for a flat but not for the flat and point.  I may be wrong ( have been before ).   As I have never tried this before I am only guessing but I would try it using a very small brisket because it can only turn out 2 ways:  REALLY GREAT, or tough as shoe leather; which I am sure you already knew.  Hopefully someone will come along and educate both of us.  Good luck.  Keep Smokin!
> 
> Danny


----------



## ppgflyer (Jan 22, 2014)

tallen234,

I've been mulling this over for a while, didn't do it yet as my sous vide controller project seems to have stalled, actually I got sidetracked by a motorcycle 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  but have almost finished the re-build so I will be back to finishing the controller next.

I would have thought the "point" would be good to start with as it has more internal fat and connective tissue as well as being smaller than the flat. You can get individual flats and points at Smart & Final. Cross hatch the fat or remove for better penetration of smoke in to the meat, you can always put the removed fat it in the bag with the meat.

Smoke wise I would have said that should be the first step for the penetration factor, smoke doesn't penetrate cooked meet well and you won't get that nice "smoke ring" either if you wait until it's cooked sous vide first.

Maybe a good searing on a screaming hot grill before it goes in to the sous vide, that should take care of any bacteria still surviving the short low temp smoking phase. Add any extra rub/seasoning you desire and sous vide at chosen temp/duration. No bark but another searing on the grill should help a bit.

Did you cook last week end, if so how did it turn out? Or are you waiting for super-bowl to wow your guests?


----------



## bwarbiany (Jan 28, 2014)

I was hoping to do this for Super Bowl, but it appears that my Anova sous vide circulator won't be here in time 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





My thoughts based on the plan I intended to do:

1) Trim it *very* tightly. The fat cap won't render at sous vide temps, and it's not like you need the fat cap to help retain moisture. And I'd use the flat, rather than a full packer or the point.

2) I'm shooting for the 147 temp for 48 hours. I've read up on it, and it's the temp/time favored by Thomas Keller. My understanding is that certain fats will start to render at 145, but that's below the temp at which the meat starts to shrink and squeeze out all the moisture. Plus, most of the people I'd likely serve it to are not as big fans of medium-rare as I am, so medium is probably better anyway. YMMV, of course, and it's not like I've tried it yet ;-)

3) About 2 hours prior to the end of the cook, I'll likely drop the temp to 130. The only purpose here will be to lower the IT a bit so that when I sear it on the grill, I am less likely to overcook it.

One of my contacts on Google+ has been doing a LOT of smoked SV brisket, and loves the technique. He has a cold smoker setup, so he smokes it at ~150 degrees for a couple hours instead of the 200-225 that those of us with hot smokers can do. But I think we'd be fine either way.

If you get to this experiment before I do, let us know how it goes!


----------



## tallen234 (Jan 28, 2014)

Interesting point regarding the SV temp. I wonder if there is a magical temp to render the fats or if it is also partly related to time.  

I'm still on the fence regarding doing it sous vide or doing it traditionally.  Since it is for the Super Bow,, I don't really have a good margin of error.  



bwarbiany said:


> I was hoping to do this for Super Bowl, but it appears that my Anova sous vide circulator won't be here in time :icon_sad:
> 
> My thoughts based on the plan I intended to do:
> 
> ...


----------



## bwarbiany (Feb 1, 2014)

tallen234 said:


> Interesting point regarding the SV temp. I wonder if there is a magical temp to render the fats or if it is also partly related to time.



I'm no expert. But I have read that there are multiple types of saturated fat, palmitic and stearic. Palmitic melts at 145 and is >50% of the saturated fat in brisket, while stearic doesn't melt until 157. 

Most of the proteins that cause the mat to shrink and squeeze out water apparently start doing so above 150. 

My goal would be to get at least some of that fat to melt, but avoid going above 150 where I could start drying out the meat. Hence, 147.


----------



## luv2putt (Jan 27, 2015)

tallen234 said:


> Has anyone tried making a "traditional" BBQ brisket using sous vide technique and smoking?  My goal is to have a true medium rare bbq brisket, as opposed to a traditional well done (after the connective tissues melt at 200+F)  I'm thinking about smoking a whole brisket on my Komado with wood (probably Oak) as low as it can go (probably 200F) for two hours, then vacuum sealing it and water bath it for 48 hours at 134ish. I believe holding the temp this long will allow the collagen to denature to gelatin.  I may finish the exterior with sear from a hot grill or a blow torch.
> 
> 
> Any insight?
> ...


Here is a pic of the point after sous vide for 72 hrs at around 138 for 72 hrs than 3 hrs of a cold smoke .. I wish I had pics of the flat as it was equally good but not put on smoker ... Significant  diff in flavor ....I love the smoke kissed so much better !!













image.jpg



__ luv2putt
__ Dec 23, 2014


















image.jpg



__ luv2putt
__ Dec 23, 2014


----------



## wolfman1955 (Jan 29, 2015)

luv2putt said:


> tallen234 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone tried making a "traditional" BBQ brisket using sous vide technique and smoking?  My goal is to have a true medium rare bbq brisket, as opposed to a traditional well done (after the connective tissues melt at 200+F)  I'm thinking about smoking a whole brisket on my Komado with wood (probably Oak) as low as it can go (probably 200F) for two hours, then vacuum sealing it and water bath it for 48 hours at 134ish. I believe holding the temp this long will allow the collagen to denature to gelatin.  I may finish the exterior with sear from a hot grill or a blow torch.
> ...


What temp did you cold smoke at? I am planning on putting my flat in the circulaor this afternoon{thursday} and smoking Sunday for the game.
Keep Smokin!!!
Wolf


----------



## luv2putt (Jan 29, 2015)

Wolf, I started that point at 168 and in the third hour let it drift to almost 220 when I took it off... I'm doining a small packer , about 11lbs for super bowl too ... Original plan was to throw on smoker yesterday but work interfered ... So I dropped in bath this morn and like you will put on smoker Sunday !!   I did a 7 blade chuck roast sous vide they came out great too ....post your pics Sunday !!     Brad


----------



## wolfman1955 (Jan 29, 2015)

[h1]luv2putt[/h1]
Will get some pictures Sunday. Hoping all goes well!!

Keep Smokin!!!

Wolf


----------



## gary s (Jan 29, 2015)

Nice, looks good

Gary


----------



## oscuba (Feb 16, 2015)

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:OfficeDocumentSettings>  <o:AllowPNG/> </o:OfficeDocumentSettings></xml><![endif]

Hi, I read in a recipe that pre searing does not last when sous vide prepared; it turns ugly and the flavor diminishes. It's best to finish with the process.  

A sous vide machine maker posts that post-sous vide is the best for applying smoke.

http://blog.sousvidesupreme.com/2014/08/smoking-and-sous-vide-the-great-debate/

I will try the suggestion of Mdboatbum (Dr. Boat Bum?) of chilling and building the crust and smoke the next day. I think that may add a balance of tenderness with traditional texture. With that said, I’ll sous vide at 135 to retain moisture needed for a smoke ring to at least start to form.   That would still require quite a bit of time on the smoker to finish.
[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument>  <w:View>Normal</w:View>  <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>  <w:TrackMoves/>  <w:TrackFormatting/>  <w:PunctuationKerning/>  <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>  <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>  <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>  <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>  <w:DoNotPromoteQF/>  <w:LidThemeOther>EN-US</w:LidThemeOther>  <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian>  <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript>  <w:Compatibility>   <w:BreakWrappedTables/>   <w:SnapToGridInCell/>   <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>   <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>   <w:DontGrowAutofit/>   <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/>   <w:EnableOpenTypeKerning/>   <w:DontFlipMirrorIndents/>   <w:OverrideTableStyleHps/>  </w:Compatibility>  <m:mathPr>   <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/>   <m:brkBin m:val="before"/>   <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/>   <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/>   <m:dispDef/>   <m:lMargin m:val="0"/>   <m:rMargin m:val="0"/>   <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/>   <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/>   <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/>   <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/>  </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true"  DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99"  LatentStyleCount="267">  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if gte mso 10]><style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable{mso-style-name:"Table Normal";mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;mso-style-noshow:yes;mso-style-priority:99;mso-style-parent:"";mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;mso-para-margin-top:0in;mso-para-margin-right:0in;mso-para-margin-bottom:10.0pt;mso-para-margin-left:0in;line-height:115%;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:11.0pt;font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif";mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri;mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin;mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri;mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin;}</style><![endif]


----------



## oscuba (Feb 16, 2015)

Wolfman, great post.

To the smoker right after sous vide or did you cool the brisket in between? If cooled, how long (or to what temp etc.). Thank you much!

Scoobs


----------



## luv2putt (Feb 16, 2015)

oscuba said:


> Wolfman, great post.
> 
> To the smoker right after sous vide or did you cool the brisket in between? If cooled, how long (or to what temp etc.). Thank you much!
> 
> Scoobs



I put it straight to smoker .. If you look at my posts I've done two briskets .. I've left them on smoker for three hours ... While it really does t build a crust my second one came out looking a lil more traditional crust wise ... Tenderness and flavors amazing...
I just did some chicken theighs were I smoked first until I ternal temps hit about 140 ... I then put in SV for 3 hours at145... Flavor was great , you still need to resear if you want to crisp skin ... I wasn't eating skin so I didn't care ...pre smoke gave the chicken nice mahogany color...


----------



## andrewc (May 23, 2015)

I'm doing a brisket (first cut), short ribs (off the bone) and baby backs this weekend.  I've done it before.  The last time I seasoned everything, vacuum sealed and refrigerated overnight.  This morning (8am saturday) I set my sous vide at 146.  I'll let everything sous vide until 3pm tomorrow.  Will likely just add water as needed to the pot to deal with evaporation.  Tomorrow i'll smoke for 3 hours at 200.  So that will be 18 hours pre sous vide seasoning.  30 hours sous vide at 146 and 3 hours of smoke at 200.  I did the same thing last time except i did 27 hours of sous vide.  Everything was very tender and had plenty of smoke flavore and even a little ring too.  Just adding 10% more sous vide time to try more tenderness.  Two other steps.  I double bagged the meat this time.  I was worried about the bags leaking last time.  Also after taking out of sous vide, give it a few minutes (maybe 20-30) to rest before putting on smoker to make sure as much juice reabsorbs as possible.  I uee any residual juice to make a bbq sauce.  Hope this helps.


----------



## andrewc (May 23, 2015)

Also, pre sous vide smoking is a bad idea imho.  Pre cooking anything sous vide is bad.  Sous vide will ruin any exterior texture you establish.  Have to finish exterior AFTER sous vide.  Cooked meat not absorbing smoke is nonsense imho.  I got plenty of smoke flavor and plenty of bark after over a day of sous vide.  Just have to add a little rub b/t sous vide and smoker for the bark.


----------



## bruno994 (May 23, 2015)

Deceased Texas pitmasters are rolling over in their graves over this thread......


----------



## oscuba (May 24, 2015)

The texture will be more tender, yes. Sous Vide at higher temps (study the temp ranges) will deliver a less tender (more traditional) brisket but will still be far more juicy. Not traditional, yes, but it is a nice balance and I think a winning balance because most guests of mine are not BBQ snobs. Funny, the BBQ snob in the group over-cooks everything and declares it "he worlds best". His ribs are closer to jerky and his shrimp are cooked on skewers for ten minutes.

The great advantage of Sous Vide brisket is the "party day" time savings. I make Sous Vide Brisket for my 19th hole golf outing at my house. I can let it sit cooking whilst I golf. Arrive home, pat it dry, apply rub, put it on the smoker that was pre-set up and smoke it with a more assertive wood wood 2 preferably 3 hours at 250. Because it is tender it makes great sandwiches for the guys. 

Smoke absorption is largely a matter of time and moisture. I guess it is possible that the cooked meat has less chemical reaction (milder smoke ring). The smoke delivered on mine carries through to the greedy guests noses and mouths.

Before Souse Vide I cold smoked mine (using lots of smoldering pellets that deliver little heat) for 4 hours with apple wood. The smoke mixed with the juices that came out and I was surprised at the BBQ smell that remained after Sous Vide. Somewhat it is a smoke-rub marinade. I need to figure out how to use the juice/water that's left behind.

Use a rub with less salt in it when applying Sous Vide. Mine is low salt so that I can apply salt to the meat as needed by the particular meat or style I'm cooking.

Live with a curious open mind. Cheers!

Scoobs


----------



## shimsham (Jun 16, 2015)

Great thread!  My sous vide circulator arrives tomorrow, which means sous vide/smoking shenanigans this weekend.

I'm really interested in a sous vide corned beef that I can finish on the smoker.


----------



## andrewc (Aug 8, 2015)

So everything worked out great with the above plan.  I made it again the same way but added another 9 hours.  Tenderest meat I've ever had, most fats had rendered and plenty of smoke flavor and beautiful bark.  Best part is it significantly cuts down on active time.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Aug 8, 2015)

Collagen starts melting at around 160. Cooking sous vide yields something more like a roast.


----------



## russell page (Jul 5, 2016)

andrewc said:


> Also, pre sous vide smoking is a bad idea imho. Pre cooking anything sous vide is bad. Sous vide will ruin any exterior texture you establish. Have to finish exterior AFTER sous vide. Cooked meat not absorbing smoke is nonsense imho. I got plenty of smoke flavor and plenty of bark after over a day of sous vide. Just have to add a little rub b/t sous vide and smoker for the bark.


Agreed. Also pre smoking before "cooking" by any method is much more dangerous regarding food safety.


----------



## skooter (Sep 4, 2016)

Well, I hadn't read this thread till I did a brisket myself. I got an 11 lb. Packer applied a basic SPOG rub, wrapped and refrigerated overnight, and smoked at 250 for 4 hours. Then double vacuum sealed and into the Sous Vide for 36 hours at 170 degrees, then back into the smoker at 275. I probed it when it reached 190 and it was very soft like going into butter. It finished much earlier than I expected. I really thought it would be finished closer to 200. I wrapped it in foil and several towels and into a cooler for about 4 hours till guests arrived. It sliced nicely, had great texture and was delicious, everyone loved it. For what it's worth this is the first Brisket I've ever made. After reading this I think I would not pre-smoke and try shortening the time in the SV to 24 hours.

Modified Sous Vide cooler, it never lost any water during the 36 hour cook.












image.jpeg



__ skooter
__ Sep 4, 2016





After pre-smoke












image.jpeg



__ skooter
__ Sep 4, 2016





After 36 hour 170 degree SV bath.












image.jpeg



__ skooter
__ Sep 4, 2016





xe
Before final smoke.












image.jpeg



__ skooter
__ Sep 4, 2016





Final product.












image.jpeg



__ skooter
__ Sep 4, 2016


----------

